# Spring in Utah!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Gobble gobble...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice!

Went out and watched a flock this morning. The Tom's were sure strutting and showing off.

Unfortunately for me the birds were on the wrong side of the street on city owned property. Couldn't get in touch with anyone to see about obtaining permission so I left them be.

I'm hopeful that they'll work their way to my brother's property before our LE tags expire.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Nice!
> 
> Went out and watched a flock this morning. The Tom's were sure strutting and showing off.
> 
> ...


We were in the Southern area. Did NOT hear a single bird. (In our area) I’m sure things will really heat up for us in the next couple of weeks. 

The wife has a tag too, we shall see. 

Good luck!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice Job! Cool pics!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice


----------

